# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Its all coming along now!



## FISA (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanx for all your help guys...its all coming
along and shaping up...incase you missed the pic from my post in the foreground thread in biotapes...here it is...although i have made some changes since this pic...but if you have seen any of my earlier pics...this is one heck of a change....so thanks to you guys again


----------



## FISA (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanx for all your help guys...its all coming
along and shaping up...incase you missed the pic from my post in the foreground thread in biotapes...here it is...although i have made some changes since this pic...but if you have seen any of my earlier pics...this is one heck of a change....so thanks to you guys again


----------



## imported_baj (Aug 5, 2004)

looking good FISA! The algae on the wood adds the touch nicely. Do you plan to leave it bare or cover it? could you id the solitary tall plant in the right corner, is it a bacopa of some sort? Also how tall is it? am looking at some plants to fill vertically in my tank. 

ps: A personal opinion is to boot the lily and put darker plants behind the wisteria, but its worth as much as I sold it for (-:


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Looking good


----------



## Nickel (Oct 31, 2004)

I have a question. What is the ph,kh,and gh of you aquarium. I'm trying to grow plants and my water chemestry is wrong. My ph is 7 my kh is 13 and my gh is 2. Can you help me?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

FISA, I especially like the canopy look created by the ?fern in the back. The way their leaves look; horizontal-like with semi-bushiness look. The Nymphae also adds a nice touch to the whole look; leaves are just right, in my opinion. I just hope in another month my carpet can look somewhere close to your grass/glosso.

Paul


----------



## FISA (Feb 17, 2005)

@ Nickel...
Currently my PH is 6.8 , KH is 7 and GH is 9

I have never had problems with the GH as the tap water has plently GH and KH...

All i know is GH ..water hardness is important for the metabolism for your plant and fish...

Ive heard you can use Epsom Salt to increase your GH...maybe an expert will put some more insight on this.... try and post this question in the general ...im sure you will get tons of help

@SurWrathful..

I believe that fern and semi bushy plant is Hygrophila difformis

@baj
That tall plant on the right hand corner...gosh i cant remember the name of it...i have it written down somewhere







but its supposed to turn reddish pink under proper light...since i have a 24 " fixture in the front it leans towards the light and some go to the back..
I will get back to you with the ID...but maybe someone else could shed some light


----------



## FISA (Feb 17, 2005)

@baj...here is a better picture of it..

its is the pinkish one...the top right hand

this one was posted by ekim i believe

So the ID would be Rotala rotundifolia


----------



## dissident (Sep 6, 2005)

I love it, the wysteria gives great contrast against the wood you have in there. No algae in sight keep it up!


----------



## something fishy (Aug 12, 2004)

I just thought I would add my two cents worth. 
I dont know what the name of the plant is in the corner either, but this is what it can look like if you have high light and Iron. (or am I talking about the wrong plant?) 

-Adrian


----------



## imported_baj (Aug 5, 2004)

fisa, thanks. Do you plan to fill the space near the green tube? or are you waiting for the wisteria to cover it?


----------



## FISA (Feb 17, 2005)

@something fishy...

nope I have the one you show in the picture too...its more to the right and they are dark pinkish...the one that you see in the pic stays green...

@baj...I have done some changes since this pic..
The space you are talking about is already filled







..and the green tube is now moved more to the left corner...

will post updated piccys in a few days once the new plants on the left settle in and make themselves home









Oh and im also planning to cover the wood partially with Denny's weeping moss...we'll see what happens


----------

